# Membership qualification and tier changes for 3/2013



## KrazyKoala (Feb 4, 2013)

I was told by the NYP CA worker that they are changing the points system and even the amount of points you need to move up tier status. Only problem is she wouldn't discuss details of this with me and I can't find anything online. Does anyone know the details? I can't imagine them bumping up the SE to something higher cause they just came out with it...


----------



## Trogdor (Feb 4, 2013)

I think they may have just been restating what is already known about Select Executive.


----------



## AlanB (Feb 4, 2013)

I agree with Trogdor, sounds like she was talking about Select Exec and was simply confused as to what you were saying. I can't imagine that they would change the qualification levels so quickly after just announcing the new level less than 2 months ago. In fact, that would border on poor planning by AGR management IMHO and they don't strike me as being that silly.


----------



## Anthony (Feb 4, 2013)

The agent was just trying to explain Select Executive and did so poorly. It is a brand new concept to those agents and they are still getting accustomed to it.


----------



## KrazyKoala (Feb 5, 2013)

Well, I hope it all stays the same, as well as for S+. She literally said "The qualifications to earn S+ and SE will change at the end of February."


----------



## yarrow (Feb 5, 2013)

here is a link to fred frailey's take on "amtrak's funny agr numbers"http://cs.trains.com/trn/b/fred-frailey/archive/2013/01/28/the-funny-numbers-of-amtrak-guest-rewards.aspx?utm_source=SilverpopMailing&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=TRN_News_Sub_130204_Final&utm_content=


----------



## The Davy Crockett (Feb 5, 2013)

yarrow said:


> here is a link to fred frailey's take on "amtrak's funny agr numbers"http://cs.trains.com/trn/b/fred-frailey/archive/2013/01/28/the-funny-numbers-of-amtrak-guest-rewards.aspx?utm_source=SilverpopMailing&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=TRN_News_Sub_130204_Final&utm_content=


I didn't realize he lived in my neck of the woods. It was nice of him to figure out what would probably be the cheapest and easiest way for me to get SE, but I still think I'll pass on the chance. I don't see the point of getting SE simply for the sake of getting SE.


----------



## Afsheen (Feb 5, 2013)

yarrow said:


> here is a link to fred frailey's take on "amtrak's funny agr numbers"http://cs.trains.com/trn/b/fred-frailey/archive/2013/01/28/the-funny-numbers-of-amtrak-guest-rewards.aspx?utm_source=SilverpopMailing&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=TRN_News_Sub_130204_Final&utm_content=


Fred's math is slightly off - you don't get 100 points per ride using a 10-ride pass, rather you get 2 points per dollar, just like the monthly pass.


----------



## PRR 60 (Feb 5, 2013)

Interesting quote from the column:



> I asked Michael (Blakey, head of AGR for Amtrak) where these 20,000-plus tier-qualifying-point customers live. Every single one of them, he replied, lives along the Northeast Corridor. Not even one Californian? No. Chicagoan? No. Frequent New York-Florida customer? No.


I know that is false. At OTOL we have a California member who blows through 20,000 TQP's easily. He is Select Executive for 2013 without one NEC trip. The "every single one" being from the NEC is total bunk, and I'm surprised the head of AGR would not know that.


----------



## DivMiler (Feb 5, 2013)

PRR 60 said:


> I know that is false. At OTOL we have a California member who blows through 20,000 TQP's easily. He is Select Executive for 2013 without one NEC trip. The "every single one" being from the NEC is total bunk, and I'm surprised the head of AGR would not know that.


Even if it were true, I'm surprised the head of AGR would say it; it would really reinforce that AGR is primarily for those in the Northeast Corridor.


----------



## amamba (Feb 5, 2013)

Afsheen said:


> yarrow said:
> 
> 
> > here is a link to fred frailey's take on "amtrak's funny agr numbers"http://cs.trains.com/trn/b/fred-frailey/archive/2013/01/28/the-funny-numbers-of-amtrak-guest-rewards.aspx?utm_source=SilverpopMailing&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=TRN_News_Sub_130204_Final&utm_content=
> ...


yeah someone should alert Fred to that problem, because he has a few paragraphs of information that are just patently false in his article.


----------



## KrazyKoala (Feb 5, 2013)

Ha, well I can beat his math.

CHI > SMT 23 minute trip. Total cost: THREE DOLLARS!!!

20,000 points needed with 100 point minimum = 200 minimum point trips needed.

200 trips X $3 = gives you *select executive at only $600.*

going in and out, you can make 6 trips a day. (You would also need to not have a job...)

200 trips / 6 a day = *gives you select exec. in 34 DAYS!*

*Now, who's gonna try this out? Also, how many people will it take doing this until Amtrak stops the 100 point minimum feature?*

*I highly doubt people are riding to get status and then doing what? Using the Metra instead? The only thing I can think of is you also get access to United Airlines lounges at the airport...maybe get status to get free access to the minibar? Now as I type this, I think that's a excellent reason why. *


----------



## KrazyKoala (Feb 5, 2013)

Also, did they change policy on how long you have a specific status? I hear the phrase "earned status for 2013" a lot. My account says I have status until 02/28/2015...anyone else? They could't have possible added this fourth tier to get people back on the trains, I wont have to ride again in two years as of now!


----------



## amamba (Feb 5, 2013)

KrazyKoala, you can only earn points on four segments a day. So you will need to revise your math a little.


----------



## KrazyKoala (Feb 5, 2013)

Oh no...but I thought those four included round trip? So it should only count as three.


----------



## Acela150 (Feb 5, 2013)

amamba said:


> KrazyKoala, you can only earn points on four segments a day. So you will need to revise your math a little.


One minor correction. You can earn the 100 point minimum 4 times in a day. Anything after you need to spend $51 or more to get the points.


----------



## Trogdor (Feb 5, 2013)

You cannot purchase a ticket from Summit to Chicago, though. That stop is discharge only.


----------



## KrazyKoala (Feb 6, 2013)

Crap...good call though. I will find a way. Does anyone know the cheapest fare possible?


----------



## roadman3313 (Feb 6, 2013)

I mean there are ways to get sements like that in California as well without doing a run around. When I travel from EMY to OXN I have several options. I could take the CS which would be 100 points (assuming low bucket on a AAA fare), the SJ to the BFD-OXN bus which would be 200 points (2 segments with prices under $50 each), or could take the CC to SJC to the coastal bus from SJC-SLO and the PS from SLO-OXN for 300 points (3 segments with prices under $50 each). Under regular circumstances and occupancy, all 3 routes cost the same price ($47.70 on a AAA price).

If I were to always take the 3 segment trip round-trip once a week (used to go down Tuesday, up Thursday weekly "commuting" per say) I'd have 600 points per week. You basically would have Select by the end of February, Select Plus sometime in May, and Select Executive sometime by September. So it is possible depending on how many segments you have.

Generally I looked at the price and the timing in choosing which way I went more so than the points. So sometimes I took the CS because I had the time and wanted more of a relaxing ride and to talk to people on the train. Othertimes I took the 3 segments because I still got the coastal view on the PS but saved time and got a chepear meal stop on the bus at McDonald's in King City (If I'm on the train I know I'll spend and pay Amtrak prices for F&B... I don't usually bring my own food).

Even shorter trips can have this value though... for example if you commuted from Roseville to San Francisco the same would apply if you took the bus from RSV-SAC, CC from SAC-EMY, and bus from EMY-SFx. Granted if you did that regularly I'd assume one would get a 10-ride ticket instead.

Price wise I get the 10-ride because I can use pre-tax dollars to purchase it and have part of it subsidized by my employer. But figure I'm only getting 342 points a week for 10 rides instead of 1,000. But I'm also paying $171 instead of $280/week.

Can't say it is a cheap way but it allows for more options for those looking to obtain points for the same fare. I'm S+ and I only travel in California a few times a month using the 100-point minimum for tickets. It is is possible, granted there isn't as much value over here as there are no lounges to use it on and I don't go to the airport really so United Clubs are out for me too. Though having the option of getting 150-450 points for my trip instead of 100-300 is kinda nice... Guess I figure that I'm getting 10 points per dollar on my $45 fare which isn't that bad IMO!


----------



## KrazyKoala (Feb 6, 2013)

roadman3313 said:


> Can't say it is a cheap way but it allows for more options for those looking to obtain points for the same fare. I'm S+ and I only travel in California a few times a month using the 100-point minimum for tickets. It is is possible, granted there isn't as much value over here as there are no lounges to use it on and I don't go to the airport really so United Clubs are out for me too. Though having the option of getting 150-450 points for my trip instead of 100-300 is kinda nice... Guess I figure that I'm getting 10 points per dollar on my $45 fare which isn't that bad IMO!


You'd be getting 200-600, not 150/450.

Select Exec points are evenly matched.


----------



## Misty. (Feb 6, 2013)

KrazyKoala said:


> Crap...good call though. I will find a way. Does anyone know the cheapest fare possible?


From my observation, it's at the other end of the Lincoln Service line - STL-ALN. Same fare as CHI-SMT, but no discharge only restriction at last check. The only "disadvantage" is the down time can be boring - to my recollection, the closest food is a Jack in the Box that's about a mile away, as an example.


----------



## Long Train Runnin' (Feb 6, 2013)

KrazyKoala said:


> Crap...good call though. I will find a way. Does anyone know the cheapest fare possible?


I believe its on the Surfliner between GDL-LAX if I'm not mistaken.

PHL-PAO is a close second i think.


----------



## Acela150 (Feb 6, 2013)

Long Train Runnin' said:


> KrazyKoala said:
> 
> 
> > Crap...good call though. I will find a way. Does anyone know the cheapest fare possible?
> ...


It's PHL-ARD,PAO,EXT and DOW by a $1. The fare is $6.50 for all four of those Pairs. If you do a Multi-City ticket it equals out to about $2 a segment.


----------



## Steve4031 (Feb 7, 2013)

Chi-Glenview on Hiawatha service is a possibility for relatively cheap points run. Also Chicago to Joliet.

I mix some of these in with trips to GBB and Mendota. Then I take a few long distance trips in sleepers. It is hard work making select plus in Chicago. I'm not thinking about that other level. Maybe when they get new equipment and those new routes to the quad cities and Dubuque, Iowa, then maybe I'll do better.

Also, how can we get "tier qualifying points" outside of riding trains?


----------



## Ryan (Feb 7, 2013)

It's pretty much impossible. Every once in a great while there will be a (usually targeted) promotion that gives out TQPs without riding, but they're rare.


----------



## Acela150 (Feb 8, 2013)

They had a promo last summer that was semi targeted. Certain members could earn 2,000 TQP's and others only 1,000. That's the only time I remember someone being able to earn TQP's outside of the rails.


----------



## KrazyKoala (Feb 10, 2013)

Long Train Runnin' said:


> KrazyKoala said:
> 
> 
> > Crap...good call though. I will find a way. Does anyone know the cheapest fare possible?
> ...


$7.50 Trip.


----------

